# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Zgjedhjet per pushtetin vendor ne Kosove mbahen ne 15 nentor 2009

## Guri i Kuq

Tashme eshte krejtesisht e qarte se 1.450.000 shtetas kosovare me 15 nentor te ketij viti do te kene rastin qe te zgjedhin kryetaret e komunave dhe anetaret e kuvendeve komunale ne 38 komuna,sa mendohet se do te organizohen zgjedhjet.
Keto zgjedhje jane te parat qe organizohen ne Republiken e Kosoves,pas shpalljes se pavaresise se saj me 17.2.2008.Gjithashtu,jane te parat zgjedhje  sipas legjislacionit kosovar dhe ne organizim te strukturave vendore,pushtetit kosovar.
Keto zgjedhje jane sprova e pare e madhe e pushtetit te qeverisur nga koalicioni PDK dhe LDK,te cilat qeverisin ne nivel qendror qe nga janari i vitit 2008.Karakteristike e te gjitha zgjedhjeve te deritashme te organizuara pas vitit 1999,eshte se jane organizuar nga OSBE dhe kane gezuar epitetin e zgjedhjeve shume korrekte dhe jane pranuar nga te gjitha partite politike pjesemarrese ne to.
Ne zgjedhjet e para lokale te organizuara ne tetor te vitit 2000,fituese apsolute e tyre ishte LDK e udhehequr nga Dr. Ibrahim Rugova.Ne keto zgjedhje paten marre pjese edhe disa parti te minoritetit serbe te cilat paten fituar pushtetin vendor ne Leposaviq,Shterce e Zvecan dhe paten fituar vende ne shume asamble komunale te qyteteve te Kosoves.
Zgjedhjet e para ne nivel qendror ,per Kuvendin e Kosoves te organizuara sipas Kornizes kushtetuese te majit 2001,u paten mbajte ne tetor te  vitit 2001.
Risi e zgjedhjeve te sivjeme eshte edhe mbajtja e tyre ne pilot-komunat e reja te Hanit te Elezit,Junikut dhe Mamushes,fshat i mioritetit turqeli ne rrethinen e Prizrenit.Poashtu,do te duhej te organizohen zgjedhjet edhe ne Gracanice,Mitrovice te Veriut dhe Partesh,komuna keto qe pritet te formohen sipas Pakos se Ahtisarit,te banuara kryesisht me serbe lokal.Nuk dihet se a do te mbahen ne keto komuna te reja serbe,sepse keto vendbanime e kane kushtezuar pjesemarrjen ne to me shume kushte te cilat kerkojne kohe per tu permbushur dhe sipas te gjitha gjasave,ato do te votojne me vone kur te krijohen kushtet.
Sipas Ligjit per Zgjedhjet Lokale,cdo komune eshte nje njesi zgjedhore me shume qendra te votimit dhe qindra vendvotime.Ne nje vendvotim, votojne deri 950 qytetare(Udhezimi i fundit i KQZ-se).Cdo vendvotim ka nje komision, i cili organizon procesin e votimit,i perbere nga perfaqesues te te gjitha subjekteve politike te cilat ne zgjedhjet e fundit kane marre pjese ne zgjedhje.Ne keto vendvotime behet edhe numrimi i votave,nenshkrimi i procesverbaleve dhe i tere puneve tjera qe i perkete menaxhimit te vendvotimit.Ne nivel te Qendres se votimit,ka nje menaxher i qendres i cili eshte pergjegjes per mirevjtjen e procesit zgjedhor per te gjitha vendvotimet e asaj Qendre.Ne nivel komune,vepron nje Komision komunal zgjedhor i perbere nga perfaqesues te te gjitha partive politike qe garojne per vende ne Kuvend dhe per kryetar te komunes.Per anetaret e kuvendeve komunale,sistemi zgjedhor eshte proporcional i paster,ndersa per postin e kryetarit te komunes sistemi zgjedhor eshte mazhoritar i paster.Per kryetar fiton ai qe sigurone mbeshtetjen e 50 per qind plus nje vote te vlefshme,pa marre parasysh perqindjen e daljes se qyetatreve ne zgjedhje.Qe nga keto  zgjedhje,mandati i kryetareve te komunave eshte kater vjecare me te drejte rizgjedhjeje edhe nje here.
Fushata parazgjedhore,sipas Ligjit zgjate 30 dite,cka do te thot se ajo zyrtarisht do te filloje me 14 tetor dhe do te perfundoje me 13 nentor ne ora 24 te ketij viti.
Numri i anetareve te kuvendeve te komunave varet nga numri qytareve qe jetojne ne to.Perjashtim bene kryeqyteti Prishtina,kuvendi i te cilit ka 51 anetare.
Nga 41 anetare kane kuvendet komunale te Prizrenit,Pejes,Mitrovices,Gjilanit,Ferizajit,Gjak  oves,Podujeves etj.
Sot ne oret e mbremjes perfundon afati i paraqitjes se kandidaturave te mundeshme per kryetar komunash dhe anetare te kuvendeve komunale,kandidatura keto qe i nenshtrohen nje verifikimi nga ana e KQZ dhe strukturave tjera te parapara me ligj dhe cdo kandidature duhet te certifikohet para se te dilet ne zgjedhje.
Te nderuar forumiste,qellimi i hapjes se kesaj teme eshte te diskutojme per kandidaturat,per problemet reale te cdo mjedisi,personalitetet dhe programet e ofruara ,te metat e gjithsejcilit qe konkuron dhe profilin e cdo kandidati potencial per kryetar komunash.
Nuk besoj se duhet nenvizuar fakti se me legjislacionin aktual,kryetaret e komunave jane pushtetar te mirefillte me pergjegjesi te plota ne nje komune dhe jeta e perditeshme,cilesia e saj do te varen shume,shume nga ata qe do te fitojne besimin tone kete radhe.
Diskutim te mbare !

----------


## Guri i Kuq

T`ia fillojme me prezantimin e kandidaturave per kryetare komunash per te gjitha partite konkuruese;
-----
LDD shpall kandidaturat për kryetarë të komunave 
Prishtinë, 5 shtator - Këshilli Kombëtar i LDD-së në mbledhjen e kryesuar nga kryetari Nexhat Daci u ka dhënë mbështetje propozimeve për kandidatë të LDD-së për kryetar të komunave, ndërsa ka mirëpritur anëtarin e ri të kryesisë prof. dr. Gazmend Qorrajn. Në këtë takim u vlerësua se LDD-ja me formacioni e përbërë nga profesionist të dëshmuar të fushave të ndryshme, është bindur në plotëni se do të ketë mbështetje dhe rritje absolute te elektorati i saj. “LDD edhe njëherë dëshmoi se po ecën drejt rritës së saj, në saje të bashkëpunimit të shkëlqyeshëm të të gjitha strukturave të partisë në vend dhe në diasporën shqiptare”, u tha në mbledhjen e Këshillit Kombëtarë të LDD-së. Emrat e kandidatëve të LDD-së për kryetar të Komunave: Prizren - Ruzhdi Rexha (akademia ushtarake), Pejë - Elmi Berisha (magjistër i ekonomisë), Viti - Sokol Haliti (inxhinier i bujqësisë), Vushtrri - Halil Kuqi – profesor, Deçan - Ismet Hulaj (ekonomist), Istog - Rifat Osmani - inxh. i elektroteknikës, Klinë - Zenun Zeqa – Jurist, Skenderaj - Fadil Geci - magjistër i shkencave juridike, Suharekë - Muhamet Bajraktari – profesor, Junik - Shpejtim Gacaferri - inxhinier i ndërtimtarisë, Shtime - Enver Ademi - mjek pediatër, Ferizaj - Milazim Haliti – Jurist. Gjilan - Jashar Ramadani - mjek specialist, Kamenicë - Nexhmije Kallaba dhe Shtërpcë - Tefik Islami. 

--------
ADK:Rexhep Osmani kandidat për Prishtinën
Ish-ministri i Arsimit, Shkencës dhe Teknologjisë, Rexhep Osmani, ka marrë besimin e Alternativës Demokratike të Kosovës (ADK) për t'u kandiduar për kryetarë të komunës së Prishtinës në zgjedhjet lokale të 15 nëntorit. 

Kryetarja e Alternativës Demokratike të Kosovës, Edita Tahiri, të martën gjatë një konference për media tha se ADK-ja duke besuar se kryeqytetit i duhet një lider, i cili din të marrë vendime dhe ato t'i bëjë realitet, ka vendosur që Rexhep Osmani të jetë kandidat për kryetar në zgjedhjet e nëntorit. 

Tahiri u shpreh se me Rexhep Osmanin, Prishtina do të jetë moderne, duke e vlerësuar atë si njeri me vizione shtet-formuese dhe ideale të qarta kombëtare. 

-------
*A do të mbahen zgjedhjet në 38 komuna?* Përfaqësuesit e Komisionit Qendror Zgjedhor, thonë se zgjedhjet lokale do të organizohen në të gjitha komunat, përfshirë edhe ato të rejat. Megjithatë, kjo çështje mbetet e diskutueshme. 
Përgatitjet për mbajtjen e zgjedhjeve janë duke u bërë për 38 komuna, duke përfshirë edhe veriun e Kosovës, thotë Fehmi Ajvazi, zëdhënës i KQZ-së.“Komisioni Qendror Zgjedhor, sipas planit të paraparë të fushatës zgjedhore dhe të të gjithë procesit zgjedhor, parasheh që zgjedhjet të organizohen në teërë territorin e Kosovës". "Realisht, kjo do të thotë se përgatitjet bëhen për 38 komuna, përfshirë edhe komunat që janë të parapara me Pakon e Ahtisarit. Se si do të rrjedhë procesi, do të shohim; çështja e themelimit të komunave të reja është një çështje institucionale që ju takon mekanizmave qeverisëse”, thotë Ajvazi. 

Përgatitjet po bëhen në të gjitha komunat dhe janë formuar edhe disa komisione komunale zgjedhore, shprehet Ajvazi. “Interesi i Komisionit Qendror të Zgjedhjeve është që ta realizojë programin sipas afateve të parapara. Kontaktet janë, ka të nominuar persona, të cilët do të merreshin me këtë çështje dhe të shohim si po rrjedh procesi”, shpjegon Ajvazi. 

Por, zyrtarët e Ministrisë së Pushtetit Lokal, shprehen të jenë skeptikë sa i takon asaj se a do të ketë zgjedhje lokale në veri të Kosovës dhe në komunat e reja, që janë formuar në bazë të procesit të decentralizimit. Zëvendësministri i Pushtetit Lokal, Shpend Tërdeva, pohon se mbajtja e zgjedhjeve lokale në veri të Kosovës mbetet çështje e zhvillimeve politike. “Formula politike është duke u zhvilluar dhe për pak kohë do të dihet gjithçka. Ministria e Pushtetit Lokal i ka bërë të gjitha përgatitjet, si për Mitrovicën, si për jugun, si për të gjithë. Ne e kemi kryer punën tonë, por mbetet çështje e zhvillimeve politike se a do të zhvillohen apo nuk do të zhvillohen”, u shpreh Tërdeva. Zyrtarë të MPL-së, kohë më parë kanë bërë të ditur se deri më tash kanë arritur që t’i formojnë ekipet përgatitore në tri komuna të reja: Kllokot, Graçanicë dhe Ranillugë, por jo edhe në Partesh, Novobërdë dhe në Mitrovicën e Veriut.

Zoti Tërdeva nga MPL, megjithatë thotë se, sa i takon punës së tyre, zgjedhjet mund të mbahen edhe në veri të Mitrovicës, por, siç shprehet ai, çështja mbetet në vullnetin e vetë banorëve atje dhe vlerësimeve të lidershipit të Kosovës. 

Sidoqoftë, sipas zyrtarëve të KQZ-së, në zgjedhjet e 15 nëntorit do të marrin pjesë edhe partitë politike serbe dhe të komuniteteve të tjera që veprojnë në Kosovë. “Shtatë subjekte boshnjake, gjashtë subjekte serbe dhe nga një të komuniteteve të tjera. Ky numër në ndërkohë është rritur; si Iniciativa Qytetare, por qoftë edhe si kandidatë të pavarur, numri është rritur. KQZ-ja, në mbledhjen e vet ka certifikuar dy subjekte qytetare të komunitetit serb”, thotë Ajvazi.

Ndërkaq, analistët politikë kanë thënë se për mbajtjen e zgjedhjeve lokale edhe në veri të Mitrovicës, Qeveria, së pari, duhet të shtrijë autoritetin e saj atje, të formojë komunën në atë pjesë të qytetit dhe më pas edhe të ketë mbarëvajtje të procesit zgjedhor. 
--------


AKR-ja me program që zgjidh hallet e qytetarëve
Dafina Xhemaj
Programi i AKR-së është program që zgjidh hallet e qytetarëve, ndërkohë që nuk ka hezituar që edhe kësaj radhe Behgjet Pacolli ka ofruar shifra për hapjen e vendeve të punës, duke thënë se gjatë periudhës së ardhshme katër vjeçare AKR do të krijojë minimumi 72 mijë vende të reja pune.Aleanca Kosova e Re ka prezantuar kandidatët për 17 komuna për zgjedhjet lokale të 15 nëntorit, ndërkohë që fokus të veçantë i është kushtuar komunës së Mitrovicës në të cilën garon me Nexhmedin Spahiun, i cili në zgjedhjet e fundit ka qenë i treti për nga votat, por kësaj radhe kreu i AKR-së Behgjet Pacolli është i bindur në fitoren në Mitrovicë dhe zgjidhjen përfundimtare të problemit në këtë pjesë të Kosovës

Kandidatë të AKR-së për kryetarë komunash janë: Vegim Gashi për Prishtinë, Mimoza Kusari - Lila për Gjakovë, Naim Ferati për Ferizaj, Omer Daku për Gjilan, Nexhmedin Spahiu për Mitrovicë, Banush Bytyqi për Lipjan, Afrim Loku për Kaçanik, Alban Kastrati për Malishevë, Ramadan Mehmeti për Novobërdë, Feim Tefiku për Dragash, Ramadan Basha për Dardanë, Rexhep Oruqi për Rahovec, Mehmet Mazreku për Mamushë, Ali Kasumi për Junik, Hasan Maxhuni për Fushë Kosovë, Hamdi Tovërlani për Obiliq dhe Ejup Visoka për Besianë, si kandidat i përbashkët i AKR-së me Iniciativën Qytetare.

...............

----------


## drenicaku

Qyre ne zgjidhje
Po nuk pshurr kush ma ne zgjidhje,o shoki jem,nuk kan kan me zgjedh keshte e kan gjet rrugen me te mire mos me dal hiq.

----------


## Llapi

*Kandidatët e propozuar nga degët e LDK-së:*
1.	Prishtinë, Isa Mustafa
2.	Gjilan, Fatmir Rexhepi
3.	Ferizaj, Faik Grainca
4.	Prizren, Hanefi Muharremi
5.	Gjakovë, Fehmi Vula
6.	Pejë, Agim Bërdynaj
7.	Istog, Fadil Ferati
8.	Mitrovicë, Mursel Ibrahimi
9.	Podujevë, Agim Veliu
10.	Vushtrri, Ibush Jonuzi
11.	Klinë, Fadil Gashi
12.	Deçan, Mehmet Bojkaj
13.	Junik, Tahir Isufi
14.	Dragash, Halim Shemsedini
15.	Suharekë, Sali Asllanaj
16.	Malishevë, Jonuz Kastrati
17.	Viti, Musa Misini
18.	Kamenicë, Shaip Surdulli
19.	Rahovec, Ibrahim Kryeziu
20.	Fushë-Kosovë, Burim Berisha
21.	Obiliq, Mehmet Krasniqi
22.	Kaçanik, Lulzim Demaj
23.	Hani i Elezit, Muzafer Demjani
24.	Lipjan, Imri Hamiti
25.	Shtime, Ismajl Hasani
26.	Novo Bërdë, Bajrush Ymeri.

----------


## Llapi

LDD: Lista e kandidatëve për kryetarë të komunave 


Kandidatët e LDD-së për kryetar komunash janë: 

Ruzhdi Rexha - Prizren,
Elmi Berisha - Pejë,
Sokol Haliti - Viti, 
Halil Kuqi - Vushtrri, 
Ismet Hulaj - Deçan, 
Rifat Osmani - Burim, 
Zenun Zeqa - Klinë, 
Fadil Geci - Skenderaj, 
Muhamet Bajraktari - Therandë, 
Shpejtim Gacaferi - Junik, 
Enver Ademi - Shtime, 
Milazim Haliti - Ferizaj, 
Jashar Ramadani - Gjilan, 
Nexhmije Kallaba - Kamenicë dhe 
Tefik Islami - Shtërpcë. 

Në disa prej këtyre komunave LDD do ta ketë edhe përkrahjen e AKR-së me të cilën kanë lidhur koalicion. /rtv21/

Postuar: 17:07 / 15 Shtator 2009 | RSS

----------


## Llapi

AKR prezanton kandidatët


1. Prishtinë AKR - Vegim Gashi 
2. Gjakovë AKR - Mimoza Kusari-Lila 
3. Ferizaj AKR - Naim Ferati 
4. Gjilan AKR - Omer Daku 
5. Mitrovicë AKR - Nexhmedin Spahiu 
6. Lipjan AKR - Banush Bytyqi 
7. Kaçanik AKR - Afrim Loku 
8. Malishevë AKR - Alban Kastrati 
9. Novobërdë AKR - Ramadan Mehmeti 
10. Dragash AKR - Feim Tefiku 
11. Kamenicë AKR - Ramadan Basha 
12. Rahovec AKR - Rexhep Oruqi 
13. Mamushë AKR - Mehmet Mazrek 
14. Junik AKR - Ali Kasumi 
15. Fushë Kosovë AKR - Hasan Maxhuni 
16. Obiliq AKR - Hamdi Toverlani 
17. Podujevë AKR - Ejup Visoka (kandidat i përbashkët me Iniciativën qytetare)

----------


## Llapi

Rexhep Osmani, kandidat i ADK-së në Prishtinë


Nga Express  më 15.09.2009 në ora 15:35

Alternativa Demokratike e Kosovës (ADK), sot shpalli zyrtarisht kandidatin e saj për kryetar të Komunës së Prishtinës, Rexhep Osmanin, i cili nuk arriti të marrë mbështetjen e LDK-së për të garuar për këtë post.

----------


## Llapi

*Besnik Tahiri* *kandidat i AAKsë për Prishtinën*

----------


## Llapi

*Zgjedhjet e nëntorit - fitore e PDK-së*

Enjte, 03 Shtator 2009 19:33

Koalicioni me LDK-në, si imponim i kohës, është i vetmi faktor që e ka zbehë autoritetin e PDK-së. Me ketë nuk dua të them se PDK është ideale dhe pa gabime, por në krahasim me partitë tjera, është me shumë përparësi.

Përparësitë e saj që do t'i sjellin fitore janë shumë, por unë do t'i përmendi disa.

Kohezioni i brendshëm i kësaj partie është i padiskutueshëm. Deri më sot është partia më e mobilizuar përbrenda. Lideri i saj, kryeministri aktual i Kosovës, në zgjedhjet e kaluara ishte i vetmi udhëheqës që kishte mbi 100 mijë vota. Kjo parti nuk i ka fituar zgjedhjet e kaluara duke i sharë e fyer liderët e partive tjera, as programet e tyre. Nga vendi i opozitës ishte aq konstruktive, sa që lente përshtypjen e një parie të pjekur, dhe kjo padyshim kishte çmimin e saj që u barazua me fitore



Hamdi Thaçi



 "Infopress" po bëhet një tribunë e mendimit të lirë ose thënë në fjalorin bashkëkohor po bëhet një tribunë e mendimit ndryshe. Tema me debatet që po vazhdon për një kohë të gjatë, e që po dëshmon rolin e një gazete e cila është jashtë kornizave partiake, për të cilën gjë është "akuzuar" një kohë të gjatë. Kjo gazetë po dëshmohet si një tribunë e hapur, ku mund të prezantohen edhe idetë e më të vegjëlve dhe shpeshherë edhe të atyre me profile të ngushta partiake, në një kohë që po trajtohet çështja e fitoreve në zgjedhjet e ardhshme lokale. Mundësia që iu ka dhënë edhe atyre me dimensione të ngushta partiake, për lëvdata e përurime vetanake, tribunën e ka pasuruar, duke profilizuar si një tribunë për të gjithë.

Sado që debati i tashëm ka të bëjë me zgjedhjet lokale që do mbahen në Kosovë, janë dy çështje të pandashme që vetvetiu lidhën me këtë temë: profilizimi i partive që do të garojnë në zgjedhjet e ardhshme dhe roli historik i këtyre partive në këto dhjetë vitet e fundit. Roli i mëhershëm i partive të formuara në Kosovë ishte më tepër propagandistik se sa i një rëndësie politike.

Kur është fjala të profilizimi i djathtë - i majtë, sot të gjitha partitë që nuk kanë ndonjë rol në skenën politike të Kosovës, përpiqen që ngjyrimin politik ta identifikojnë si të djathtë, me shpresë së do të marrin më shumë vota. Duke nënshkruar marrëveshje e deklarata me partitë vërtetë të djathta, shpresojnë të fitojnë elektorat që do t'u jepte votën. Ky është një gabim i partive të cilat kanë lider dhe lidership miopë politik. Autoriteti i një partie nuk ngritët as me fyerje të tjerëve, as me lëvdata mbi veten. Autoriteti i një partie qëndron në faktin se çfarë programi ka dhe sa e zbaton atë. Të ekzaltuar me fitoren e PD-së të Shqipërisë, shumë parti të Kosovës vrapuan të "ngjyrosën" si të djathta. Mirëpo, të krahasohen këto më partinë e Sali Berishës, është sikur të matesh më hijen e mëngjesit. Djathtizmi i Berishës i ka rrënjët thellë dhe, nuk do mend, se duhet të shërbej për gjithë spektrin politik shqiptar. Por ky vrap për zgjedhjet lokale në Kosovë nuk do t'u sjellë shumë bereqet atyre që fotografohen me Berishën, kurse në esencë janë të paprofilizuar politikisht, nuk janë koheziv në organizim të brendshëm dhe kur e kanë pasur pushtetin nuk janë treguar të sinqertë me popullin.

 Sa i përket rolit historik të partive politike në Kosovë, element ky që me një theks të veçantë mbështeten shumë nga partitë tona, po thuajse asnjë nga ato, përveç PDK-së, nuk kanë ndonjë histori për t'u lavdëruar para popullit të Kosovës, jo vetëm se historia e tyre është e shkurtër, por shikuar nga veprimtaria e tyre qoftë kur kanë pasur pak pushtet, qoftë si opozitë, nuk i kanë krijuar vetit emër që të dalin në zgjedhjet lokale me mburrje se atë që premtojnë do ta realizojnë. Edhe pse kjo duket pak e dhimbshme për shumicën e partive politike, duke përfshirë këtu edhe LDK-në, ky është një realitet i cili nuk kanë mundur t'i ikin partitë politike në vendet ku pluralizmi ka lindur vonë, prandaj nuk kanë mundur t'i ikin as partitë politike në Kosovë.

E vetmja parti politike në Kosovë, e cila është rritur dhe ka përparuar në mënyrë evolutive dhe revolucionare, me një trajektore që është rritur vazhdimisht është Partia Demokratike e Kosovës. Kur është fjala të PDK, lexuesi që nxiton në gjykim pa e lexuar deri në fund këtë shkrim, do të gabojë duke menduar së kur flas për historinë e kësaj partie e kam parasysh faktin së kjo është parti e dalë nga lufta siç quajnë disa. Jo, unë historinë e kësaj partie e shoh në mënyrë reale, do të thotë historia e saj është nga themelimi i saj, dhe për një të kaluar paraprake as nuk mund të lavdërohet kush, as nuk mund përqeshet. E kaluara e disave nga udhëheqësit politikë të kësaj partie, nuk do mend, së tabanin mbi të cilin janë ngritur e kanë organizimin dhe udhëheqjen e Luftës Çlirimtare në Kosovë, por në këtë rast fjala është vetëm për veprimtarinë e kësaj partie nga themelimi e këndej. Shpeshherë, disa "analistë" nuk hezitojnë që udhëheqësit e Luftës Çlirimtare, për një arsye a tjetër, pa ndonjë bazë mbështetëse, duke shpresuar në uljen e autoriteti të tyre, i emërtojnë "si të majtë", shpesh pa e pasur as vet të qartë se kur është një parti e majtë ose e djathtë. Por fakti se PDK nga themelimi e këndej, është e vetmja parti që ka përjetuar një rritje të vazhdueshme, është një dëshmi se edhe kësaj radhe do të dalë fituese në zgjedhjet e nëntorit.



Pse do t'i fitojë zgjedhjet PDK?



 Janë një varg faktorësh që dëshmojnë se kjo parti në zgjedhjet lokale të këtij viti do të dalë fituese. Me LD të Kosovës u dëshmua se autoriteti i një partie , nëse nuk është krijuar nga programi i saj por nga individi, ose individët, shumë shpejt bien. Na jemi dëshmitarë se LDK për disa vjet rresht , duke u thirrur në karizmin liderist, mashtronte elektoratin dhe fitonte zgjedhjet. Por karizmatizmi individual iu kthye bumerang kësaj partie, e cila në zgjedhjet e përgjithshme para dy vjetësh, jo vetëm se humbi, por u përça aq banalisht, sa që më kurrë në të ardhmen e saj nuk do ta arrijë as shkallën e fitores që kishte. Udhëheqësit e kësaj partie, në luftë për karrige në mesin e të vetëve, nuk kanë çka i ofrojnë elektoratit pos të lavdërojnë "kohën e artë" të Ibrahim Rugovës. Por, "me tirq të huaj nuk shkohet gjithmonë në dasmë", thotë populli. Prandaj, rivali themelor i PDK-së, është aq i përçarë, sa më nuk e rrezikon për fitore në zgjedhjet e ardhshme. Shih kandidatët për Komunën e Prishtinës.

Koalicioni me LDK-në, si imponim i kohës, është i vetmi faktor që e ka zbehë autoritetin e PDK-së. Me ketë nuk dua të them se PDK është ideale dhe pa gabime, por në krahasim me partitë tjera, është me shumë përparësi.

Përparësitë e saj që do t'i sjellin fitore janë shumë, por unë do t'i përmendi disa.

Kohezioni i brendshëm i kësaj partie është i pa diskutueshëm. Deri me sot është partia më e mobilizuar për brenda. Lideri i saj , kryeministri aktual i Kosovës, në zgjedhjet e kaluara ishte i vetmi udhëheqës që kishte mbi 100 mijë vota. Kjo parti nuk i ka fituar zgjedhjet e kaluara duke i sharë e fyer liderët e partive tjera, as programet e tyre. Nga vendi i opozitës ishte aq konstruktive, sa që lente përshtypjen e një parie të pjekur, dhe kjo padyshim kishte çmimin e saj që u barazua me fitore. Por edhe tash kur është në pozitë ndjek një kurs të dëshmuar politik, duke u përmbajtur nga fyerjet e të tjerëve, të disa partive që dikur ishin në pozitë, dhe tash vajtimin e vet e bëjnë duke sharë e fyer pozitën. Kjo nuk është pjekuri politike dhe po i degradon disa nga ato parti, si AAK-në, LDD-në etj., të cilat në këto zgjedhjet e ardhshme nuk është e sigurt se do të fitojnë votat përtej një mëhalle.

PDK , dhe si opozitë, edhe tash si pozitë, është treguar edhe adezive, duke i afruar gjithë forcat politike të Kosovës në ndërtimin e veprave madhore, si shpallja e Pavarësisë së Kosovës, nxjerrja e Kushtetutës etj. Një parti nuk është e mirë, e fortë dhe me autoritet nëse vetën e emërton me ndonjë emër të madh (p.sh. LD e Dardanisë) e ngjashëm, por nëse lidershipi i asaj partie, programi dhe veprimtaria e saj janë në dobi të popullit dhe shtetit.

Liderët e PDK-së, së paku deri tash, nuk janë të komprometuar para popullit të Kosovës sikur liderët e pothuaj të gjitha partive tjera politike, hiç AKR-në, të cilët duke u përpjekur me çdo kusht të jenë "faktor i vendosjes" brenda partisë së vet, kanë frikësuar elektoratin se të tillë do të jenë edhe për Kosovën, nëse vinë në pushtet. Disa prej tyre veç janë provuar nga populli i Kosovës dhe gjellën e zier nga këta "liderë" ky elektorat më nuk e han. Liderët e PDK-së duhet të mësojnë nga gabimet e këtyre humbësve, që nesër mos të jenë në pozitën e tyre. Sot, LDK ka aq shumë probleme me kreun e saj, presidentin Kosovës, i cili me ligj a pa ligj, me rregullore a pa të, i mban dy pozita. Një qëndrim i tillë e irriton elektoratin e devotshëm të kësaj partie, dua të them të kësaj që ka mbetur. Konflikti i hapur që ka dalë sheshit në kreun AAK-së, nuk e forcon partinë, kurse përpjekja e disa udhëheqësve për ta zbutur kryeneçësinë e liderit të LDD-së, sepse "shtëpia nuk mbahet me inat" kish pas thënë malësorja, këtë parti e ka individualizuar, duke e identifikuar me gazrat inert. Kjo dobësi e këtyre partive ua heq mundësinë që ta rrezikojnë fitoren e PDK.

PDK e ka tejkaluar "dergjën" e partisë lokale. Ajo në realitet asnjëherë nuk ka qenë e tillë si e akuzonte " nëna e të gjitha partive", LDK. PDK prej kur është themeluar ka pasur një vizion të qartë dhe ka dëshmuar së është e të gjithëve. Përkundrazi, partitë që e akuzonin për lokalizëm, tash vet kanë rënë në ato pozita përqeshëse. Ky është një faktor tjetër që me bindë se PDK do t'i fitojë këto zgjedhje. Vet liderët e partive tjera, hiç AKR-në, dëshmojnë përditë se autoriteti i tyre është vetëm në mëhallën e tyre. Kështu AAK ruan primatin në dy komuna të dukagjinit, LDK Podujevë dhe Prishtinë, nëse e ruan (?), kurse LDD është e kënaqur më gjysmën e Velanisë.

Janë edhe shumë faktorë që mund të përmendën si dëshmi se fitorja do t'i takojë PDK-së në zgjedhjet e nëntorit, por dua ta përmend edhe një të dhënë, të cilën pothuaj e dinë të gjithë. Ende pa i mbushur dy vjet që PDK ka ardhur në pushtet, edhe pse në koalicion, ajo ka punuar më shumë së për tete vjet që ka punuar LDK dhe aleatët e saj. Më shumë është zhvilluar Kosova për këto dy vjet, se për ato tetë vjetët e kaluara. Deri sa udhëheqësit e mëparshëm shtronin rrugë për mëhallët e tyre, Ministria e PDK-së shtrirjen e asfaltit e ka bërë realitet në çdo cep të Kosovës. Rrugët për zhvillimin e një vendi janë sikur arteriet e trupit të njeriut.

Të gjithë e dimë, ish-ministrat e Arsimit të LDK-së, ndërtonin shkolla në Sllatinë dhe Podujevë, kurse Ministria e Arsimit e PDK-së ndërton shkolla anë e mbanë Kosovës. Shkolla është drita e lirisë së një populli. Këto janë gjera që elektorati i sheh. Vetëm qeverisë së Kosovës të udhëhequr nga PDK, i ra ndërmend dhe e bëri realitet, ndarjen e librave falas për nxënësit tanë deri në klasën e nëntë. Për pozitën e rëndë materiale të popullit të Kosovës, ku ende papunësia është e madhe, ku zhvillimi ekonomik për shkaqet e njohura është i ulët, fillimi i vitit shkollor sivjet nuk është i hareshëm vetëm për fëmijët, por edhe për prindërit, të cilët nuk do të djersitën para kërkesave të fëmijëve të tyre për librat shkollorë.

Dikush që ngutet të gjykojë për shkrimin tim para së ta lexoj deri në fund, do të gabojë nëse mendon se unë nuk shoh asnjë të metë në PDK. Jo, unë i përmenda disa nga faktorët që premtojnë se kjo parti do të dalë triumfuese në zgjedhjet e nëntorit, por kjo nuk do të thotë se kjo parti, që është e para në pushtetin e Kosovës që guxon të flasë haptas kundër korrupsionit, është krejtësisht pa të meta. Natyrisht se ka edhe gabime të cilat duhet evituar dhe evitimi i tyre do t'i ndihmojë në fitore të zgjedhjeve.

Gabimi më i madh, por ndoshta ka qenë gabim i detyrueshëm, është koalicioni me LDK-në. Në të ardhmen PDK duhet të bëhet më e fortë që mos të ketë nevojë për koalicion me një parti të dështuar e të dezintegruar, sepse kështu e ulë prestigjin e vet. Pa pasur qëllim të një "seleksionimi politik", shiko sot komunat e udhëhequra nga LDK-ja, ose ministritë që i udhëheq kjo parti e koalicionit, si dukën ato. Ministria Drejtësisë, Ministria e Shëndetësisë, e Punëve të Jashtme, etj. ku janë? Ato janë sikur mos të ishin të kësaj qeverie. PDK në këto zgjedhje duhet të dal e fortë që në zgjedhjet e ardhshme të përgjithshme, mos të ketë nevojë për aleat që e pengojnë brenda koalicionit. Për këtë arsye duhet të ketë kujdes që të shkëputët nga gabimet për zgjedhjen e kuadrove udhëheqës, duke filluar nga porët më të vogla të pushtetit e deri të ministrat. Menaxhimi i institucioneve nuk mund të bëhet vetëm me dëshirë. Shkëlqimi i tyre është rezultat i diturisë.

 Populli edhe kur hesht, ai sheh.





(Autori është prof. në Gjimnazin "Sami Frashëri", Prishtinë)

----------


## Llapi

*Muhamet Latifi në garë për të parin e Podujevës http://www.kosova-sot.info/wp-conten...009/09/268.jpg* 

13 Shtator, 2009
Podujevë, 12 shtator
Partia Demokratike e Kosovës, (PDK),dega në Podujevë për kryetar komune ka kandiduar Muhamet Latifin, kryetar i degës së PDK-së. Këtë vendim pritet ta marrë edhe Këshilli Drejtues i kësaj partie këto ditë. Muhamet Latifi është veprimtar i shquar politik, i cili gjatë luftës ishte edhe njëri ndër komandantët e ZOLL-it, duke qenë anëtar i SHP të UÇK-së. Për shkak të veprimtarisë së tij të pandërprerë kombëtare para luftës së fundit, Latifi ishte njëri ndër veprimtarët politik, i cili më së shumti është persekutuar nga organet e sigurimit serb duke u keqtrajtuar rëndë shumë herë fizikisht, maltretuar dhe i dënuar me burg shumë herë. Me profesion është jurist i diplomuar, i cili gjatë është marrë me veprimtari politike, duke qenë bartës i shumë funksioneve dhe aktiviteteve politike.
M.K.

----------


## Llapi

Komunën kryesore, atë të kryeqendrës, *PDK* pritet ta pretendojë përmes 
*Astrit Salihut*, aktualisht këshilltar i kryeministrit Thaçi.

----------


## Llapi

*Zgjedhjet, edhe në 4 komuna të reja*

Institucionet vendore dhe ato ndërkombëtare kanë vendosur që zgjedhjet lokale të mbahen edhe në tri komuna të reja me shumicë serbe: Graçanicë, Ranillugë dhe Kllokot, si dhe në territorin e zgjeruar të Novo-Bërdës. Në dy komunat tjera që parashihen të krijohen sipas Planit Ahtisaari, Parteshi dhe Mitrovica Veriore, zgjedhjet do të mbahen jo më vonë se gjashtë muaj pas 16 nëntorit

Nga Express  më 15.09.2009 në ora 21:06
Pakica serbe në Kosovë ka shans të fitojë tri komuna të reja dhe një të zgjeruar përmes zgjedhjeve lokale të 15 nëntorit. Në ditën e fundit të certifikimit për zgjedhjet e 15 nëntorit është vendosur që zgjedhjet lokale të mbahen edhe në territorin e komunës së ardhshme të Graçanicës, Ranillugut dhe Kllokotit. Ndërkaq, zgjedhjet në Novo Bërdë do të mbahen në territorin e saj të ri, të zgjeruar me disa fshatra nga komunat fqinje siç është Gjilani.

Ndërsa dy komuna tjera me shumicë serbe, që po ashtu parashihet të krijohen sipas Planit të Ahtisaarit, Mitrovica Veriore dhe Parteshi, duhet të presin derisa komuniteti serb në këto dy vendbanime të tregojë interesim më të madhe për të pranuar këtë projekt. Zgjedhjet në këto dy lokalitete parashihet të mbahen jo më vonë se gjashtë muaj pas 16 nëntorit, 2009.

Kjo është vendosur pas konsultimeve intensive që janë mbajtur ditëve të fundit mes krerëve institucionalë të Kosovës, Përfaqësuesit Civil Ndërkombëtar Pieter Feith dhe ambasadorëve të shteteve të Quintit.

Feith ka bërë të ditur të martën se tri komunat e reja të Kosovës dhe një komunë e zgjeruar janë të gatshme për tu themeluar sa më parë që të jetë e mundur pas zgjedhjeve lokale.

Sot e kam informuar Presidentin e Republikës së Kosovës se në këto tri komuna të reja dhe në një komunë të zgjeruar, përgatitjet do të jenë kryer, ashtu që ato do të jenë funksionale pas zgjedhjeve të 15 nëntorit 2009, ka thënë të martën Feith.

Ai ka vlerësuar se themelimi i këtyre komunave të reja është një hap i rëndësishëm përpara në realizimin e të drejtave për komunitetin serb të Kosovës dhe integrimin e tyre në një sistem të vetëm të qeverisjes lokale në Kosovë.

Këto komuna do të gëzojnë kompetenca të njëjta si të gjitha komunat e tjera në Kosovë, dhe do të marrin përsipër disa kompetenca të zgjeruara, përfshirë këtu mbrojtjen e trashëgimisë fetare dhe kulturore, si dhe emërimin e komandantëve lokalë të policisë, ka thënë Shefi i ICOsë.

Feith shpreson se qytetarët e këtyre komunave të reja do ta marrin të ardhmen e tyre në duart e veta dhe do të dalin në votime. Kjo është mënyra më e mirë për të fuqizuar komunitetin tuaj. Gjithashtu, theksoj se atje ku përgatitjet për themelimin e komunave të reja nuk janë avancuar, natyrisht, qytetarët do të mund të votojnë në komunat e tyre ekzistuese më 15 nëntor të këtij viti. Askush nuk do ta humb të drejtën e vet për të votuar, ka thënë ai.

Vendimi që zgjedhjet lokale të mbahen në 36 komuna është marrë të martën në mbrëmje nga Grupit Ndërministror për Decentralizim që bashkëkryesohet nga Pieter Feith dhe Ministri i Administrimit të Pushtetit Lokal, Sadri Ferati.

----------


## B.T.K

a sjell ndonje problematik kjo ????? http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=112418




^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

une nuk them se ka te drejt GAP-------i ?

----------


## Val9

Institucionet vendore dhe ato ndërkombëtare kanë vendosur që zgjedhjet lokale të mbahen edhe në tri komuna të reja me shumicë serbe: Graçanicë, Ranillugë dhe Kllokot, si dhe në territorin e zgjeruar të Novo-Bërdës. Në dy komunat tjera që parashihen të krijohen sipas Planit Ahtisaari, Parteshi dhe Mitrovica Veriore, zgjedhjet do të mbahen jo më vonë se gjashtë muaj pas 16 nëntorit 

Nga Express  më 15.09.2009 në ora 21:06
Pakica serbe në Kosovë ka shans të fitojë tri komuna të reja dhe një të zgjeruar përmes zgjedhjeve lokale të 15 nëntorit. Në ditën e fundit të certifikimit për zgjedhjet e 15 nëntorit është vendosur që zgjedhjet lokale të mbahen edhe në territorin e komunës së ardhshme të Graçanicës, Ranillugut dhe Kllokotit. Ndërkaq, zgjedhjet në Novo Bërdë do të mbahen në territorin e saj të ri, të zgjeruar me disa fshatra nga komunat fqinje siç është Gjilani. 

Ndërsa dy komuna tjera me shumicë serbe, që po ashtu parashihet të krijohen sipas Planit të Ahtisaarit, Mitrovica Veriore dhe Parteshi, duhet të presin derisa komuniteti serb në këto dy vendbanime të tregojë interesim më të madhe për të pranuar këtë projekt. Zgjedhjet në këto dy lokalitete parashihet të mbahen jo më vonë se gjashtë muaj pas 16 nëntorit, 2009. 

Kjo është vendosur pas konsultimeve intensive që janë mbajtur ditëve të fundit mes krerëve institucionalë të Kosovës, Përfaqësuesit Civil Ndërkombëtar Pieter Feith dhe ambasadorëve të shteteve të Quintit.

Feith ka bërë të ditur të martën se tri komunat e reja të Kosovës dhe një komunë e zgjeruar janë të gatshme për t’u themeluar sa më parë që të jetë e mundur pas zgjedhjeve lokale.

“Sot e kam informuar Presidentin e Republikës së Kosovës se në këto tri komuna të reja dhe në një komunë të zgjeruar, përgatitjet do të jenë kryer, ashtu që ato do të jenë funksionale pas zgjedhjeve të 15 nëntorit 2009”, ka thënë të martën Feith. 

Ai ka vlerësuar se themelimi i këtyre komunave të reja është një hap i rëndësishëm përpara në realizimin e të drejtave për komunitetin serb të Kosovës dhe integrimin e tyre në një sistem të vetëm të qeverisjes lokale në Kosovë. 

“Këto komuna do të gëzojnë kompetenca të njëjta si të gjitha komunat e tjera në Kosovë, dhe do të marrin përsipër disa kompetenca të zgjeruara, përfshirë këtu mbrojtjen e trashëgimisë fetare dhe kulturore, si dhe emërimin e komandantëve lokalë të policisë”, ka thënë Shefi i ICO’së. 

Feith shpreson se qytetarët e këtyre komunave të reja do ta marrin të ardhmen e tyre në duart e veta dhe do të dalin në votime. “Kjo është mënyra më e mirë për të fuqizuar komunitetin tuaj. Gjithashtu, theksoj se atje ku përgatitjet për themelimin e komunave të reja nuk janë avancuar, natyrisht, qytetarët do të mund të votojnë në komunat e tyre ekzistuese më 15 nëntor të këtij viti. Askush nuk do ta humb të drejtën e vet për të votuar”, ka thënë ai.

Vendimi që zgjedhjet lokale të mbahen në 36 komuna është marrë të martën në mbrëmje nga Grupit Ndërministror për Decentralizim që bashkëkryesohet nga Pieter Feith dhe Ministri i Administrimit të Pushtetit Lokal, Sadri Ferati.

----------


## Llapi

*PSD do të kandidojë në 17 komuna të Kosovës, në mesin e tyre janë edhe dy femra:
*
Prishtinë - Sadri Ramabaja
Pejë - Ramiz Libusha
Gjakovë - Shahin Roka
Mitrovicë - Milazim Xhafa
Prizren - Qerim Shehu
Deçan - Tahir Kuqi
Gjilan - Fatmir Klaiqi
Istog - Afrim Sadikaj
Klinë - Ibish Rraci
Fushë Kosovë - Ahmet Graiçevci
Rahovec - Lulzim Krasniqi
Shtime - Halil Halili
Lipjan - Naser Bytyqi
Kastriot - Sanije Graiçevci
Vushtrri - Emine Qerkezi
Podujevë - Rifat Syla.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Peja eshte nje nder qytetet me te medha dhe pa dyshim me te bukura (pozita gjeografike,pasuria ujore,bjeshket per rreth,Gryka e Rugoves etj.) te Republikes se Kosoves.
Para luftes,Peja ishte cak i shume kolonisteve serbe e malazeze, qe gati paten arrite t`ia ndryshojne karakterin tipik shqiptar te saj.
Si gati te gjitha qytetet tjera ne Kosove,edhe Peja perballet me shume probleme komunale,infrastrukturore dhe ekonomiko-sociale.Ajo pat perjetuar nje shkatrrim te frikeshem gjate luftes,mijra te vrare dhe shume te zhdukur qe ende s`kane as  varre...
Menjehere pas luftes,me Pejen ne bashkeqeverisje me strukturat e UNMIK-ut ishte Ethem Ceku me nje garniture te instaluar nga ish qeveria e perkoheshme e H. Thacit.
Ne zgjedhjet e para komunale te vitit 2000,pushtetin lokal e pat fituar LDK ne krye me kryetarin e athereshem te komunes z. Ali Lajcin.Ali Lajci ka udhehequr kete komune per 7 vite me radhe nga 2001-2007.
Ne zgjedhjet e fundit,pushtetin komunal e fitoi AAK me Ali Berishen si kryetar komune.
Ali Berisha edhe ne keto zgjedhje eshte kandidat i AAK per kryetar te komunes se Pejes.
Nder kandidatet kryesor qe mund t`a sfidojne z. Ali Berishen eshte Elmi Berisha,kandidat i perbashket i LDD dhe AKR,nje  ish emigrant ne SHBA,bisnesmen dhe afariste i suksesshem dhe mik personal e perfaqesues i Dr. Ibraim Rugoves ne SHBA.
Ne nje intervitse te gjate per te perditeshmen kosovare "Bota Sot" ky kandidat shpalos projektin e tij per nje Peje ndryshe
Ja nje pjese nga intervista e gjate e tij;

--------------------
*Mr. Elmi Berisha - Peja Meriton me Mirë, Ndryshimi po Vjen!* 

e shtunë, 12 shtator 2009 12:59 

Nga Amerika në Kosove, për të çuar atje një model qyteti amerikan për Pejën. 
Elmi Berisha, një emigrant nga Kosova, i cili arriti në SHBA-ës, në vitin 1989, thotë se tash ka vendosur për të shkuar nga Amerika në Kosovë, për të çuar atje një model qyeti amerikan për Pejën – Elmi Berisha, flet si kandidat i LDD-së, për kryetar të Pejës, në një intervistë eskluzive për gazetën kombëtare Bota Sot, në Nju Jork, me gazetarin tonë, në SHBA-ës, Beqir Sina.

BOTA SOT : Zoti Berisha, çfarë ju shtyu dhe në çfarë rrethanash ikët nga Kosova ?

E.Berisha : Nga Kosova, jam i larguar në vitin 1989. Në atë kohë isha nxënës i shkollës së mesme të përgjithshme, çka do të thotë se isha në muajin e provimeve, të cilat i përfundova këtu në SHBA-ës.
Kjo periudhë konsiston me periudhën më të vështirë që po kalonte Kosova. Kohë e represionit dhe egërsisë së regjimit të Millosheviqit, ndaj shqiptarëve. Ishte pra koha kur Millosheviqi e hoqi fare nga Kushtetuta e ish Jugosllavisë së mbetur, edhe Kushtetutën e Kosovës. Arsye ishte se Kosovën e kapluan nga të katër anët trazirat e pafundme, të cilat do të rezultonin me "shkërrmoqjen" edhe të ish Jugosllavisë, pasi siç dihet ishte Kosova , ajo që e nisi e para këtë rrugë e cila u pasu më pasë me ndarjen një e nga një të gjitha ish-republikave jugosllave. Fatkeqësisht, Kosova, e cila e nisa e para mbeti e fundit në ndarjen nga ish - Jugosllavia.


Çka tregojë se Kosova , më pasë, për regjimin e Beogradit, ishte ajo e cila do të shënonte rënjen përfundimtare të atij regjimi, dhë dhënjen fund të një sundimi gjakatar të Sërbisë ndaj Kosovës. Viti 1999 është viti i lrisë, dhe dy vjet më pasë i pavarësisë së Kosovës. Pra ishin këto ngjarje të cilat më detyruan mua dhe mijra e mijëra kosovarë të tjerë, të largoheshim nga Kosova.

BOTA SOT : Si ndodhi që përfunduat në SHBA ?

E.Berisha : Shumë anëtarë të familjes sime, ishin larguar prej kohësh nga Kosova, dhe ishin stabilizuar në disa vende të perendimit. Disa prej tyre qëlloi të ishin vendosur në SHBA-ës, dhe ska dyshim se si unë dhe miliona njërëz në botë , kan ëndërr të tyre Amerikën, "një ëndërr kjo që për mua u bë realitet" vetëm në saj të mbështetjes së njërëzve të mi këtu në SHBA-ës. Daja im ka emigruar në SHBA-ës, i pari dhe pas tij " një e nga një një" erdhëm të gjithë ne sa jemi sot këtu në SHBA-ës.

Kështu përfunduam këtu nga qëse asnjeri prej nesh nuk shihte aso kohe " as edhe një "pikë" drite në fundin e tunelit", pasi regjimi i Millosheviqit, përdori të gjitha mënyrat, për t'i detyruar aso kohe shqiptarët t'a lënë Kosovën, të zbrazej Kosova. Ashtu si dhe ndodhi gjatë luftës në Kosovë, ku Kosovën e lanë gati një milion shqiptarë, sipas skenarit të Millosheviqit, t'a spastronte Kosovën nga shqiptarët etnik.


BOTA SOT : Nëpër çfarë rrjedhash kaloi jeta juaj në emigrim dhe si ndodhi integrimi juaj në jetën amerikane ?

E.Berisha : Si e ceka më lartë me ardhjen në SHBA-ës, u vendosëm fillimisht në Nju Jork. Kjo ka ndodhur në vitin 1991. Fillimi im ishte ai që ka kaluar çdo emigrant, kur vjen për herë të parë në Amerikë. Pra i kapur nga ato vështërsit, e para të emigrimit.

Për të jetuar, kamë bërë punë nga më të ndryshmet, por me prioritet gjithmon kam pasë shkollimin. Të cilit nuk i jam ndarë kurrë, megjithë vështërsitë e para. Në 1992 , pasi u diplomova në shkollën e mesme fillova studimet në shkollën e lartë - universitet. Së pari u regjistrova në Dutch Community College ku aty përfundova studimet dhe u diplomova, duke e rritur dijen time deri në nivelet më të larta akademike.

BOTA SOT : Ju ndërtuat biznesin tuaj të suksesshm dhe arritët të bëheni edhe pjesë e jetës politike... në SHBA-ës, si e arritët këto ?

E.Berisha : Pikë së pari do të përfitojë nga ky rastë të faleminderohem edhe një herë këtij vendi të bekuar, jo vetëm për ne emigratët shqiptarë, por, për të gjithë ata që kanë fatin ta "shkelin" këtë tokë. Kampionin në botë të lirisë e demokracisë, supërfuqisë së vetme në botë, dhe mikun e madh të shqiptarëve- SHBA-ës. Është një pervilegje për çdo qytetar të botës të jetojë në këtë vend(SHBA), vendi që të jep kaq shumë mundësi, të përparosh dhe të jesh i suksesëshëm.

Unë si në biznes dhe në shkollë kam arritur gjithçka, pikë së pari pasi ia kam kushtuar vullnetit tim, si dhe familjes sime, e cila, nuk ka kursyer asgjë deri më tash, që unë të shkollohem dhe të integrohem sa më parë në jetën amerikane. Duke i ngjitur një e nga një shkallët e një biznesi të suksesëshëm, fitimprurës dhe solid - deri më tani, megjithse, bota po kalon një periudhë "krize ekonomike" ose si quhet ndryshe "koha e Recensionit Ekonomik".

Kështu që deri më tash më një qasje e përkushtim, kam arritë të realizojë edhe atë ëndrrën time të fëjmirësë në Amerikë, duke patur një biznes të suksesshëm të cilin e kam filluar me Real Estate (me pasurinë e patundëshme) dhe shkallë - shkallë, me biznese të tjera, të cilat deri tash kan qënë shumë të suksesëshme. 

BOTA SOT : Ju jeni parë të keni lidhje me VIP-a të kulturës, medias e politikës amerikane. Ju ishit për disa vjet përfaqësues politik i presidentit Rugova në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, pranë zyrës së Senatorit republikan Bob Dole (ambasador nderi i Kosovës në SHBA). Diçka më konkrete rreth këtyre njohjeve dhe kësaj veprimtarive tua ?


E.Berisha : Sigurisht, që integrim do të thotë të jesh gjithëpërfshirës në jeten e këtij vendi ose më konkretisht të këtij komuniteti shqiptarësh, të cilët kishin ardhur para meje. Ashtu si dhe pjesa më e madhe shqiptarëve në Amerikë, të cilët kanë qënë të suksesëshëm dhe e kanë vënë gjithçka gjatë këtij emigrimi në dobi të familjes dhe vendit të tyre, edhe unë duke mësuar nga ata që kanë pasur arritje në këtë drejtim zgjodha me punën time dhe aftësit e mija këtë rrugë, që më tërhiqte shumë. Pra, mënyrën e kontakteve dhe vendosjes së lidhjeve me njerëz VIP-t, ata të kulturës, medias e politikës amerikane .

Sidomos, kjo, kur dihej se çfarë kohësh po kalonte Kosova dhe çështja shqiptare, dukej qartë se sa të rëndësishme ishin çfardo lidhje dhe çfardo takimi mund të realizoje në SHBA-ës, për t'i shërbyer kombit tëndë. Dhe unë u përfshiva në atë brez njerëzish që erdhën këtu pas vitit 1990, dhe u bënë veprimtar e aktivistë të çështjes kombëtare. Unë nuk isha ndonjë lider ose drejtues, por isha anëtarë i vendosur i kësaj veprimtarie, që shtrihej deri në institucionet më të larta amerikane, Senatin, Kongresin, Shtëpinë e Bardhë, dhe njërëz të njohur të kulturës, medias dhe politikës.

Pra jam krenar sepse edhe unë isha pjesë e një lëvizje historike, gjithëshqiptare, në SHBA-ës, që ka përfshirë me dhjetra , qindra e mijra shqiptarë të emigruar në kohë e rrethana të ndryshme. Kjo mbi të gjitha, prej viti 1989, ishte edhe një filozofi e Presidentit tonë historik, dr Ibrahim Rugovës, i cili i kushtonte një rëndësi të jashtëzakonëshme, lidhjeve të forta me SHBA-ës. Duke mbetur kështu për mua edhe frymëzuesi dhe fanari im simboli i një "Njeriu të Madh i të gjitha kohërave".

Pra, jeta ime në emigrim ka qënë gjithçka e lidhur ngushtë me zhvillimet në Kosovë, Shqipëri, e viset shqiptare. Aty ku diaspora ka dhënë një kontribut të çmuar, në demokratizmin e Shqipërisë, pavarsësinë e Kosovës, dhe avacimin e të drejtave e lirve të shqiptarëve në trojet tona etnike.

Ku më kulminante, ka qënë vënja në jetë më në fund edhe filozofia e vetë popullit të Kosovës, e cila ka qënë e kultivuar dhe e artikuluar në mënyrë të përsosur, nga lideri ynë hsitorik Ibrahim Rugova. Unë pas, çlirimit të Kosovës, dhe hyrjes së trupave të Natos, atje, gjegjësisht nga Presidenti i ndjerë Rugova, pata nderi dhe përvilegjen të jemë edhe për disa vjet përfaqësues politik, i presidentit Rugova në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, pranë zyrës së Senatorit republikan Bob Dole (pra, ambasador nderi i Kosovës në SHBA).






BOTA SOT : Ju tash jeni kandidat për kryetar të Komunës së Pejes , pra keni shkuar në Kosovë, duke lënë Amerikën për të kontribuar në rolë drejtuesi"lidershipi" atje. Çfarë ju ka shtyrë?



E.Berisha : E thamë edhe më lartë, se ishte fati im ai që më bëri pjesë ae atyre zhvillimeve të mëdha për lirinë e pavarësinë e Kosovës, në SHBA-ës, së bashku me afro gjysmë milioni shqiptarë sa që mendohet se janë këtu në Amerikë.



Sinqerishtë, që asnjëherë në këtë këndëvështrim, nuk jamë shtyrë dhe as që e kamë menduar veten "as të parin dhe as të dytin e me radhë" në këtë kandidim për herë të parë për kryetar të Komunës së Pejës, nga SHBA-ës, por njërin prej atyre shqiptarëve, që po sakrifikon ndoshta shumë, vetëm e vetëm që ti shërbjeë edhe në këtë llojë mënyre vendlindjes sime.



Pra shtyhem nga një ndenjë e thellë dhe e sinqertë, se kam për t'i dhënë edhe më shumë - atij qyteti dhe asaj Komune, që e dua shumë dhe natë e ditë mendojë për të, për atë se çfarë mund të bëjë për më mirë në Komunën e Pejës. Gjithësesi, mendojë të shfrytëzojë edhe atë lidhjen që kam krijuar dhe të sjell atë edhe në këtë Komunë, që ka nevojë për shumë gjëra sot.







BOTA SOT : Çfarë mendon t'i se do t'i sjelli Pejës një kandidat që vjen nga SHBA ?



E.Berisha : Unë medojë se Peja, dhe çdo pjesë e Kosovës, por, edhe në Shqipëri, ka nevojë konkrete për të sjell në krye edhe ndonjë kandidatë nga Diaspora, përkatësishtë, nga SHBA-ës. Pra, është koha që edhe ndonjeri prej nesh në së është i aftë dhe ka mundësi të bëjë diçka më shumë sesa ata atje , duhet të lërë Amerikën dhe të shkojë e t'i shërbej vendlindjes së vetë.



Sepse, deri dje ishte kjo diasporë që luajti rolin e institucioneve shtetrore - u dallua për kontributin e çmuar dhe qe e vlersuar nga vetë populli dhe udhëheqësit tanë; si në Kosovë e Shqipëri, e viste shqiptare, pra ishin këtë shqiptarë përfaqëuesit e institucioneve ose siç thirren ndonjëher edhe "ambasadorët e çështjes shqiptare" në SHBA, ishin ata që i dhanë dhe sollën shumë vendlindjes së tyre, çka edhe tash duhet e mund t'i japim atij vendi. Duke përftituar edhe nga eksperienca, integrimi ynë këtu , por edhe nga mënyra se si e njohim ne jetën dhe mënyra e drejtimit të institucioneve.





Pra, mendoj se ka ardhur koha dhe është momenti që edhe vetë populli duhet t'a kuptojë, se Kosovës, Shqipërisë dhe viseve shqiptare, i duhen në të gjitha nivelet - deri në ato hirarkie edhe shqiptarët e Amerikës. Kushdo qoft ai, jamë unë apo qoftë dikush tjetër, por vetë populli duhet të zgjedhë, se kush është më i miri për ta. Veçse është më shumë rëndësi të kuptohet nga populli se demokracia e vërtet, dhe e mirëfilltë që vjen nga SHBA-ës, është fondamentale edhe për ecjen përpara të demokracisë dhe prosperitetit të Kosovës, Shqipërisë dhe viseve shqiptare. Dhe kjo duhet të përcillet edhe nëpërmjet individeve, të cilët, gjatë gjithë kohës sa kanë qëndruar në Amerikë, janë "pasuruar" shumë si në anën akademike, profesionale dhe drejtuese , për ti' "derdhur" të gjitha ato, sot në vendlindje. Për të ndërtuar nja shoqëri më të përparuar, demokraci me baza të forta e të shëndosha .



Prandaj, çdo njeri prej nesh, çdo indidvid që ka dëshiirë ose vullnet që të jap kontributin e tij, rreth zhvillimeve më të reja në Kosovë, pra çdo kandidatë që është i interesuar të jetë pjesë e zhvillimeve politike dhe ekonomike atje, dije se bënë një sakrificë të madhe, ai është përballë një sfidë, jo vetëm për indidvidin por edhe për familjen e tij. Kështuqë, mendojë se çdo njeri prej nesh - duhet respektuar dhe duhet vlersuar e çmuar, pra t'ju jepet shansi për të qënë pjesë e qeverisjes ose e këtyre procesve në Kosovë.









BOTA SOT : A nuk të "trembin" kandidatura të tilla të fuqishme, si ato të partive më të mëdha në Pejë(AAK-LDK-) ?



E.Berisha : Përkundrazi, këto dy parti vetëm se më motiviojnë dhe më frymëzojnë të jem edhe unë pjesë e kësaj "beteje", për kandidatë në Komunën e Pejës, LDK-ja, është një parti politike, e cila, është pjesë e jetës sime politike, dhe asnjëherë nuk e shohë si kundër- kandidate ose një parti që nuk është e imja. Kjo është edhe arsyeja se përse unë kam vendosur të jemë pjesë e këtyre zhvilllimeve, dhe të sfidohem në këtë proces, konkretisht për kryetar të Komunës së Pejës, 



Kur vjen fjala tek partitë që ju i përmendet, AAK të Ramush Haradinajt dhe të LDK-ës, e cila ka pasë filozofinë e Presidenti Rugova si udhërrëfyese, parti të cilën ai e formojë vetë, ato janë dy parti që nuk më "frigojnë" fare, por përkundërzi veçse më inspirojnë dhe më shtojnë vullnetin që unë të çojë deri në fund këtë rrugë që kam nisë. Pra, të realizojë "ëndërrën e ëndërrave" të mija , ë cila është dhe ëndërra e Presidentit Rugova, "Kosova, një shtet i fuqishëm, demokratik , me ligj dhe barazi për të gjithë qytetarët e saj, me miqësi të përjetëshme me SHBA-ës". Unë mendojë se hyjë në garë për t'i dhënë Pejes një "etiketë" tjetër edhe më ndryshe nga çfarë mendojnë të bëjnë kandidatët e AAK-ës, dhe LDK-ës. Për mua Peja, e ka vendin aty ku e ka e ardhmja e vetë Kosovës, pra integrimin e saj në Europë, e në të gjitha strukturat europiane.











BOTA SOT : Çfarë u premton t'i pejanve , përndryshe nga ato të kandidatëve të tjerë ?

E.Berisha :





E.Berisha : Unë kësaj radhe mendojë t'ju ofrojë atyre atë çfarë nuk është arritur dei më tani atje, dhe nuk e ofrojnë kandidatët e tjerë. Do të bëjë ata çfarë ata nuk mundet t'a bëjnë kurrësesi, pasi ata kanë qënë në poste drejtuese dhe kan bërë shumë pak ose edhe mund të thuhet se " nuk kanë bërë asgjë deri më tani". Unë mendojë t'i jap një rritje të madhe zhvillmit ekonomik të Pejës, nëpërmjet biznesit të vogël privat, për të cilin jo vetëm kam eksperiencë, por edhe kamë mësur shumë nga SHBA-ës. Do t'i kushtojë rëndësi të madhe shkollimit dhe punësimit të rinjëve, në mënyrë që të rritet sa më shumë edhe niveli ekonomik, e cila ngre edhe zhvillmin politik të Kosovës. Lidhjet e mija me njerëz të veçantë në Uashington, Nju Jork, e të tjerë njerëz të fuqishëm, lidhjet e mija me pjestarët të komunitetit që janë shumë të rëndësishëme, dhe me qasje të thellë, edhe tek institucionet amerikane,









BOTA SOT : Zoti Berisha, sa mund të jetë e qëlluar : kandidimi i një shqiptari i cili shkon nga perendimi në një kohë që rivalët e tu janë në komunë - lindur, rritur dhe jetojnë atje. Pra sa mund të jetë njohja së paku e juaj me hallet e problemet e tyre ?





E. Berisha : Pyetje e qëlluar kjo - shumë të falemiderit ! Por, nuk duhet harruar se prej vitit 1989 që thashë se kam emigruar me gruan time, asnjëherë nuk e kam ndaluar qasjen time me çfardo lloj zhvillimi në Kosovë. Qoftë privatisht, qoftë zyrtarishtë, unë dy apo edhe tre herë e më shumë, për çdo vit kam qënë në Kosovë. Çka do të thotë edhe lëvizja ime edhe përfaqësimi im atje, nëpërmjet emrimit që për disa vjet të jem përfaqësues politik i presidentit Rugova në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, pranë zyrës së Senatorit republikan Bob Dole (ambasador nderi i Kosovës në SHBA),, gjithmon më kan pozicionuar aty ku duhet të jem sot, më kan ngulitur atë që edhe unë e kam pasur si prioritet në jetën time, të punojë e jetojë në Amerikë, por, mendjen e zemrën t'a kemë në Kosovë. Të mendojë e punojë ditë e natë për Kosovën , për qytetin e Pejës.



Unë jamë shumë i familjarizuar me Pejën, jamë i lidhur shpirtërisht me Kosovën, dhe jam çdo ditë më atë se çfarë po ndodhë, sot, në Kosovë. Unë jamë për një Kosovë! ku të sundojë ligji dhe ku të gjithë qytetarët e saj të jenë të njësojtë, përpara ligjit. Unë dua të luftojë me të gjitha aftësit e mija , krimin, kurrupsionin, dhe të gjitha fenomenet më negative të shoqërisë së sotme kosovare, për t'a çuar çdo pjesë të Kosovës në Europë. Duke u përqëndruar aty ku edhe kam vendosur kandidaturën në Komunën e Pejës, aty dy të parat e determonijnë edhe zhvillimin ekonomik të Pejës, sepse, pa luftuar e zhdukur krimin e korrupsionin as kërkush nuk mundet të bëjë investime në Pejë. Unë me miqt e mi shqiptarë në Amerikë, miqt e mi amerikan, mendojë sa kam aq qasje sa duhet t'i bindi ata, që të vijnë e të investojnë në Pejë.





BOTA SOT : Gjatë gjithë kohës je parë të jesh aktiv dhe veprimtarë i çështjes së Kosovës, në SHBA-ës, por kurr nuk je parë të kesh pasë ndonjë rolë drejtuesi(përveçse biznesit tuaj), siç është edhe ambicja juaj tash për t'u bërë Kryetar Komune në Pejë. Sa të vështirë, e sheh këtë lloj sfide ?





E. Berisha : Është mëse e vërtet që jam përpara një sfide të madhe dhe të pa provuar ndonjëherë në këtë fushë. Por, jam i bindur dhe besojë në aftësinë time se do të jem i suksesëshëm. Pasi besojë shumë tek populli i Pejës, i cili më ka njohur shumë mirë dhe më njeh shumë mirë, se çfarë kam bërë unë për atë qytet, dhe Kosovën. Unë kam qënë gjithmon prej viti 1993, pjesë e qeverisejes së bisnesit, çka do të thotë se duke i lidhur tash edhe me atë që unë kam qënë këshilltar i qeverisjes në Kosovë, në kohën e Presidentit Rugova, për disa vjet, gjithësesi kam bindjen se jamë shumë optimist dhe se do t'a kem shumë pak të vështirë. Asnjëherë nuk kam menduar të bëjë një ekspoze vetjake, gjithmonë këtë ia kam lënë të tjerëve të flasin për mua. Me këtë rast bëjë edhe thirrje jo vetëm tek qytetarët e Pejës, por, edhe tek gjithë qytetarët e Kosovës, se në zgjedhjet e nëntorit në Kosovë, :" Të zgjedhin më të mirët - të votojnë për më të mirin, e jo për partinë, të votojnë me ndërgjegje për atë që ata besojnë me të vërtet, se do të jetë shumë afër me hallet e problemet e qytetarëve, për atë që do të punojë për qytetin e tyre. Pra, të shkojnë në kutit e votimit me besim të madh e të plotë dhe jo me bindje politike." Si shembull po marrë Shqipërinë, zgjedhjet e fundit atje, që votuan për Shqipërinë në Nato, nëshkrimin e dokumentit për hyrjen e Shqipërisë në BE, infrastrukturën rrugën e Kombit, Durrës - Kukës, e tjera.





BOTA SOT : Një pyetje që qarkullon sot gjithë botën është "Se si do të dalim nga kriza ekonomike ?" patjetër që edhe Komuna e Pejës është "goditur" sado pak nga kjo krizë.





E.Berisha : Më se e vërtet edhe Komuna e Pejës, është prekur nga kjo krizë, si një ndër qytet më vital të Kosovës. Popullësia e Pejës, ka një traditë të lashtë, historike, kulturore dhe ekonomike. Pjesa e saj gjeokrafike, është shumë karakteristike, jo vetëm për Pejën por edhe për Kosovën, është ajo që ndiqet nga një sërë vargmalesh të larta, të cilat dallohen për Kanionet e Pejës. Kjo pra është një "alternativë" natyrorë, pasuri eskluzive, vetëm e Pejës dhe e pejanvëve , pra banorëve të këtyre anëve.



Ç'ka i jep Komunës një mundësi të madhe për zhvillimim ekonomik, nëpërmjet turizimit dhe vende vende edhe zhvillmin e blegëtorisë, bujqësisë e fruti - kulturës. Komuna e Pejës ka resorse shumë të mëdha dhe të domosdoshme, të kërkuara, sot, jo vetëm në Kosovë, por edhe jashtë saj. Unë këtë e kam edhe si prioritet, duke i dhënë më shumë shtytje turisimit malor. Sidmos, në Pejë, ka shumë nevojë për të ndihmuar bisneset e vogla, duke u nisur nga eksperienca amerikane në këtë kohë krize, që ka si prioritet bizneset e vogla, edhe unë mendojë t'i kushtohem më shumë këtij lloj biznesi në Komunën e Pejës. Më tepër se 80% e taksa paguesve ameriaknë, sot, janë të përqëndruar tek biznesi i vogël familjar - ndaj edhe në Pejë duhet zhvilluar shumë ky lloj binesi.



Normal që do të punojë shumë edhe në infrasturkurë, e cila është shumë e dëmtuar që prej luftës. Kam si prioritet edhe ujin e pijshëm, energjinë elektrike e tjera. Kanalizimi i ujrave të zeza është një domosdoshmëri i Pejës . Tash dihet që ato derdhen në mënyrë të pakontrolluar në lumin e Bistricës, që është lumi më i bukur i Kosovës, dhe ka qënë një perlë e kësaj treve.





Unë u premtojë qytetarëve të komunës së Pejës, se unë "do të jem i pari ai që do të pijë ujë nga ky lumë". Aty mendojë të bëjë një investim shumë të madh. Unë u them të gjithë qytetarëve se për këtë qëllim ka shumë fonde ndërkombëtare, të cilat mund të nxirren edhe falë, por duhet ditur sesi të kërkohen dhe ku të kërkohen , pra të dishë ku të "trokasësh".











BOTA SOT : Ju Faleminderit dhe Suksese !




E Berisha : Kënaqsi - Ju faleminderit !





Intervistojë BEQIR SINA











Box : Kush është Elmi Berisha?



Zoti Elmi Berisha u lind në Kpuz - komuna e Klinës (1970). Në vendlindje kreu shkollën fillore, kurse të mesmen ne Klinë. Studimet universitare i ndoqi në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, në Dutches Community College drejtimi "Business and Mangagement - Biznes dhe Manaxhment", pastaj në Madison University u diplomua në shkencat e "Business Management - Biznes dhe Manaxhment" ku vazhdoi studimet pasuniversitare dhe magjistroi po në universitetet me temën "Leadrship - Lidershipi".



Në Ashwoth Collge i kreu studimet dhe diplomoi në drejtimin"Crimanl Justice - E drejta kriminalistike". Studimet pasuniversitare në drejtimin " Forensic Science - Mjeksi Ligjore" i ndoqi në Henry C. Lee Institute of Forensic Science - Univ, of New Haven, kurse studimet pasuniversitare në drejtimin "Criman Justice - E drejta Kriminalistike" në John Jay College of Criminalistic Justice - City Univ. of New York. Është president i kompanisë Berisha Brohters Managmement, Inc. që nga themelimi i saj.



Ishte për disa vjet përfaqësues politik i presidentit Rugova në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, pranë zyrës së Senatorit republikan Bob Dole (ambasador nderi i Kosovës në SHBA). Jeton dhe vepron në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, në pjesën e lartme të New Yorkut, Dutches County.

----------


## Llapi

*Me vendim të Grupit Ndërministror zgjedhjet e 15 nëntorit mbahen në 36 komuna të Republikës*
Prishtinë, 16 shtator - Grupi Ndërministror për Decentralizim (GND), ka nxjerrë një vendim në bazë të të cilit zgjedhjet lokale të 15 nëntorit 2009 për zgjedhjen e kuvendit të komunës dhe kryetarit të komunës mbahen në 36 komunat e Republikës së Kosovës, sipas Ligjit për Kufijtë Administrativë. Ndërkaq zgjedhjet lokale në Mitrovicë të Veriut dhe Partesh, do të mbahen pas themelimit të ekipeve përgatitore komunale, përgatitjes së nevojshme për zgjedhje në të ardhmen në pajtim me legjislacionin në fuqi. Në bazë të këtij vendimi përgjegjësinë për zbatimin e këtij vendimi e mban Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve, Ministria e Administrimit të Pushtetit Lokal (MAPL) dhe Zyra Civile Ndërkombëtare (ZCN), ndërsa përgjegjësinë për zbatimin e këtij vendimi e mban Komisioni Qëndror i Zgjedhjeve, Ministria e Administrimit të Pushtetit Lokal (MAPL) dhe Zyra Civile Ndërkombëtare (ZCN). Pas një sërë konsultimesh dhe analizash mes insitucioneve përgjegjëse Presidentit të Kosovës, Fatmir Sejdiu, Kryeministrit Hashim Thaçi, Ministrit të MAPL së, Sadri Ferati, Shefit të ICO s, Pieter Faith, shteteve të Kuintit dhe partnerëve ndërkombëtarë, është krijuar pajtueshmëri dhe mbështetje e plotë për vendimin e marrë. Me ketë rast, Ministri i Administrimit të Pushtetit Lokal, Sadri Ferati tha: "Me vendimin për përfshirjen e 36 komunave në zgjedhjet lokale, GND ja po dëshmon para qytetarëve dhe partnerëve ndërkombëtarë se jemi vend demokratik, të gatshëm për zbatuar kushtetutën dhe ligjet e Republikës së Kosovës, duke ofruar të drejta të barabarta për të gjithë, faktorizim dhe mundësi për jetë më të mirë. Bashkë me ndërtimin e komunave të reja, Kosova po ndërton një sistem efikas të shtetit me komuna të fuqishme me kompetenca të plota menagjeriale dhe ekzekutive me qeverisje lokale që e zhvillon veprimtarinë e saj mbi principe demokratike", tha Ferati duke shtuar se Ministria e Administrimit të Pushtetit Lokal do ta vazhdojë misionin për të ndërtuar një sistem të fuqishëm të qeverisjes lokale në Kosovë me prioritet shërbimet më të mira për qytetarin.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Ashtu edhe sic eshte pritur,procesi i kandidimit te kandidateve potecial per kryetare komunash,per disa parti vertete eshte bere problem.Sic bejne te ditur disa burime,mbreme deri vone,Keshilli i Pergjithshem i PDK ka mbajtur nje mbledhje (jashta medijave) ku do te duhej te percaktohej lista  perfundimtare me kandidatet per kryetare komunash.Problemin kryesor kjo parti e ka me kandidaturat e Prizrenit dhe Gjilanit,ku si duket ka nje mospajtim kembengules te strukturave partiake vendore me qendren ne Prishtine.
Ne Prizren,dega e PDK kembengule ne kryetarin e Deges z. Zafir Berisha,ndersa Qendra ne kryetarin aktual Ramadan Muja.Ndersa ne Gjilan,flitet per tri kadidatura...
Afati fundit per dorezimin e aplikacioneve ne KQZ ishte mbreme deri ne ora 24.
--------------------------------------------------
*Dy javë më parë, kjo parti i kishte dhënë besimin 16 kryetarëve aktualë që të rikandidojnë edhe për një mandat, por degët e saj në Prizren dhe Gjilan nuk janë pajtuar me këtë konkluzë dhe kanë dërguar në qendër emra tjerë.

Në këtë mënyrë, pretendues për Prizrenin ka dalë edhe Kryetari i Degës së PDK’së atje, Zafir berisha, ndërsa Qemajl Mustafën e Gjilanit e kanë sfiduar në bazë Ismajl Kurteshi dhe Avdyl Hasani.

Por përcaktimi i qendrës së partisë për këto dy komuna mbizotëroi në Këshillin Drejtues.
Burime nga PDK bëjnë të ditur se i vetmi nga kryetarët aktualë të komunave që nuk ka rikandiduar është Bajram Rexhepi i Mitrovicës. Ai qysh moti ka thënë se nuk ka ambicie për një mandat të dytë, kështu që organi i PDK’së është përcaktuar për Avni Kastratin.

Mbledhja e mbrëmshme është mbajtur larg vëmendjes së mediave.
Ndërkohë që PDK kishte zgjedhur mbrëmjen për të diskutuar për kandidaturat, partitë tjera këtë gjë e kanë bërë gjatë ditës së martë.

Deri pak afër mesnatës, PDK megjithatë nuk ka arritur ta mbyllë çështjen e kandidaturave.
Zëdhënësi i kësaj partie, Blerand Stavileci ka thënë se publikimi i kandidatëve për kryetarë të komunave do të bëhet gjatë ditës së mërkurë.*
burimi "Express",Prishtine, 16.9.2009

----------


## Guri i Kuq

*Kandidatet e PDK per kryetare komunash*;
---------------
Partia Demokratike e Kosovës mbrëmë i ka dorëzuar në KQZ-së brenda afatit, listën me emrat e të gjithë kandidatëve për kryetarë të komunave për zgjedhjet e 15 nëntorit.  
*Lista e kandidatëve të PDK-së për kryetar të komunave është: Astrit Salihu - Prishtinë, Bajrush Xhemajli - Ferizaj, Avni Kastrati - Mitrovicë, Nexhmedin Arifi - Viti, Shukri Buja - Lipjan, Sokol Bashota - Klinë, Ramadan Muja - Prizren, Ilhami Gashi - Pejë, Ilir Bytyçi - Gjakovë, Qemajl Mustafa - Gjilan, Isni Kilaj - Malishevë, Muhamet Latifi - Besianë, Ramë Vata - Therandë, Qazim Qeska - Rahavec, Sami Lushtaku - Skenderaj, Nexhat Demaku - Drenas, Naim Ismajli - Shtime, Bajram Mulaku - Vushtrri, Musë Mushkolaj - Deçan, Gafurr Mustafa - Artanë, Begzat Sinani - Dardanë, Selim Jonuzi - Sharr, Ahmet Krasniqi - Fushë Kosovë, Mehmet Pallazhi - Hani i Elezit, Idriz Blakaj - Burim, Nimon Topaj - Junik, Xhabir Zharku - Kaçanik, Haki Mjeku - Kastriot dhe Beqir Fejzullahu - Shterpcë.*

----------


## Llapi

*PDK kandidon Astrit Salihun për kryetar të Prishtinës*
*Partia Demokratike e Kosovës mbrëmë i ka dorëzuar në KQZ-së brenda afatit, listën me emrat e të gjithë kandidatëve për kryetarë të komunave për zgjedhjet e 15 nëntorit.*

*
Lista e kandidatëve të PDK-së për kryetar të komunave është:* 

*Astrit Salihu* *- Prishtinë,* 
*Bajrush Xhemajli* *- Ferizaj,* 
*Avni Kastrati** - Mitrovicë,* 
*Ramadan Muja* *- Prizren,* 
*Ilhami Gashi* *- Pejë,* 
*Qemajl Mustafa* *- Gjilan,* 
*Ilir Bytyçi* *- Gjakovë,*
*Muhamet Latifi* *- Besianë,* 
*Nexhmedin Arifi* *- Viti,* 
*Shukri Buja* *- Lipjan,* 
*Sokol Bashota* *- Klinë,* 
*Isni Kilaj* *- Malishevë,* 
*Ramë Vata**- Therandë,* 
*[U]Qazim Qeska* *- Rahavec,* 
*Sami Lushtaku* *- Skenderaj,* 
*Nexhat Demaku*  *-Drenas,* 
*Naim Ismajli* *- Shtime,* 
*Bajram Mulaku* *- Vushtrri,* 
*Musë Mushkolaj* *- Deçan,* 
*Gafurr Mustafa** - Artanë,*
*Begzat Sinani* *- Dardanë,* 
*Selim Jonuzi* *- Sharr,* 
*Ahmet Krasniq*i *- Fushë Kosovë,* 
*Mehmet Pallazhi* *- Hani i Elezit,* 
*Idriz Blakaj* *- Burim,* 
*Nimon Topaj* *- Junik,* 
*Xhabir Zharku* *- Kaçanik,* 
*Haki Mjeku* *- Kastriot* 
*Beqir Fejzullahu* *- Shterpcë.*

----------

